# a quand un nouvel Ipod qui fasse Palm



## Olivier.w (30 Janvier 2003)

Je verrais bien un  nouvel ipod d'au moins 40 Go, avec ecran couleur pour regarder des films en MPEG 4, donc l'écran fasse tout la longeur et largeur de l'pod, plu de molette, a la place un stylet. L'ipod ferait bien sur PDA aussi performant que le Palm, il serait en firewire et bluetooth, il aurait un modem GPRS en interne et son system serait un Mac OS X simplifié

Et je verrais bien le prix dans les 650 ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

Oui, tout ça serait bien... mais sans un lecteur vidéo MPEG 4, totalement inutile à mes yeux... Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de regarder une vidéo sur un minuscule écran... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Les autres options dont tu as parlé sont bien plus indispensables.


----------



## Olivier.w (30 Janvier 2003)

Oui, je suis d'accord


----------



## a.k (30 Janvier 2003)

Si en plus de ce modèle, ils pouvaient sortir des iPod identiques aux modèles actuels, avec une radio FM intégrée, la possibilité de gérer les playlist dirèctement depuis l'iPod (A moins que ce soit déjà possible ???) et surtout un prix beacoup plus bas... Ce serait superbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A.k.


----------



## huexley (30 Janvier 2003)

c'est la semaine du PDA dans les rumeurs, vivement la semaine prochaine qu'on reparle du G5 !!


----------



## ricchy (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Je verrais bien un  nouvel ipod d'au moins 40 Go, avec ecran couleur pour regarder des films en MPEG 4, donc l'écran fasse tout la longeur et largeur de l'pod, plu de molette, a la place un stylet. L'ipod ferait bien sur PDA aussi performant que le Palm, il serait en firewire et bluetooth, il aurait un modem GPRS en interne et son system serait un Mac OS X simplifié

Et je verrais bien le prix dans les 650 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et le tout avec un batterie montée sur roulette que tu accroches aux bretelles de ton pantalons.


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2003)

Non merci !
Un PDA en plus de l'iPod, pourquoi pas, mais un PDA qui remplace l'iPod, non ! Franchement, vous imaginez un balladeur qui se commande au stylet ? La molette/le trackpad, c'est nickel pour un balladeur. De plus, l'iPod est bien blindé au niveau de l'écran, un écran tactile le rendrait trop fragile pour les poches de jean.
Un iPod Vidéo ? Même remarque : s'il ne remplace pas l'original, ok.


----------



## minime (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr />Je verrais bien un  nouvel ipod d'au moins 40 Go...

[/QUOTE]

Au moins ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




40 Go c'est le nec plus ultra en matière de HD 1,8 pouce.

Hitachi (qui a racheté la division disque dur d'IBM) vient d'annoncer le Travelstar Compact Series C4K40 1,8 pouce d'une capacité de 20 à 40 Go. Et leur Microdrive (1 pouce !) atteindra les 4 Go à la fin de l'année.

ipoding.com a remarqué que le site de Toshiba fait référence à un nouveau disque 1,8 pouce de 40 Go.


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Non merci !
Un PDA en plus de l'iPod, pourquoi pas, mais un PDA qui remplace l'iPod, non ! Franchement, vous imaginez un balladeur qui se commande au stylet ? La molette/le trackpad, c'est nickel pour un balladeur. De plus, l'iPod est bien blindé au niveau de l'écran, un écran tactile le rendrait trop fragile pour les poches de jean.
Un iPod Vidéo ? Même remarque : s'il ne remplace pas l'original, ok.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas nécessairement. Tous dépend de la technologie tactile employée.

Sinon je suis toujours partant pour un PDA Apple. Ras le bol de Graphiti !!!


----------



## minime (3 Février 2003)

Tu préfèrerais un PDA ou quelque chose comme ça (video au format mpeg4, téléchargement: 7,4 Mo) ?


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

Je ne connaissais pas cette esquisse ... C'est magnifique ! Apple devrait fabriquer un objet de ce type. Et j'en aurais rapidement un !!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je ne connaissais pas cette esquisse ... C'est magnifique ! Apple devrait fabriquer un objet de ce type. Et j'en aurais rapidement un !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord, c'est magnifique. J'en veux un, j'en veux un.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

J'ai déjà dégainé le chéquier ...


----------



## ficelle (4 Février 2003)

sympa le inexus, je serais client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous avez vu le dernier joujou de nitendo ?


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

Certes, mais ce n'est pas aussi mignon et pas sous OS X ...


----------



## minime (4 Février 2003)

L'auteur de iNixus est un utilisateur très expérimenté du logiciel Maya, il a posté le lien sur le forum Apple Insider: Topic: All NEW iTablet commercial. On peut aussi récupérer un dossier contenant des images (jpeg) de sa machine. Il prépare un site pour présenter ses travaux zanimés.


----------



## huexley (4 Février 2003)

*clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* 

bluffant ! chapeau bas


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

Il faudrait qu'il l'envoi a Steve !!!

Ceci-dit chez Apple ils sont souvent imbu d'eux-même, alors un designer externe ? Et Ive serait jaloux qu'on lui pique son boulot.

Je ne sais pas quelle pourrait être les chances réelles d'un tel concept. Si Apple n'en fesait rien, je souhaite qu'il soit repris dans le monde PC. Ca obligera Apple à se bouger le derrière et même sous XP, je serais preneur d'un tel engin ...


----------



## ibabar (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Non merci !
Un PDA en plus de l'iPod, pourquoi pas, mais un PDA qui remplace l'iPod, non ! Franchement, vous imaginez un balladeur qui se commande au stylet ? La molette/le trackpad, c'est nickel pour un balladeur. De plus, l'iPod est bien blindé au niveau de l'écran, un écran tactile le rendrait trop fragile pour les poches de jean.
Un iPod Vidéo ? Même remarque : s'il ne remplace pas l'original, ok.  * 

[/QUOTE]
je ne suis pas d'accord: perso, je pense qu'apple a parfaitement répondu à la cible des ados avec son méga-balladeur
mais bon, faut arrêter 5 minutes: 5Go de musique portable c'est largement suffisant: le vrai support ça reste le mac et pour le stockage, il y a les CD/DVD!!!

perso, j'ai repris un palm 505 à Noël et c'est vrai que c'est vraiment limite:
_ graffiti est merdique
_ les fonctions multimédias sont inexistantes (et ce ne sont pas les tungsten ou sony NR70V qui vont franchement réparer cet affront...)
_ il faut se réapproprier un nouvel OS (entre windaube 98, XP, OSX et OS9, je pense que c'est déjà pas mal!)
_ pour l'intégration totale à OSX et notamment la syncro, on a vu mieux

donc un vrai PDA (le iNexus est je confirme vraiment chouette) made in Apple ne serait pas de refus...

quant à la vidéo sur iPod je suis aussi sceptique: Apple va nous le servir à la sauce mpeg4 or ce format me répulse un peu (comme souvent, c'est trop tôt: il sera top le jour où le streaming sera vraiment d'actualité): j'aurais préféré un lecteur divx mais gageons que si un mini-OSX soit embarqué, on puisse y télécharger un player pour ce dernier codec!
@+


----------



## minime (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />Je ne sais pas quelle pourrait être les chances réelles d'un tel concept.

[/QUOTE]

Ca me rappelle oqo, un appareil qui devait être commercialisé en 2002. Certains ingénieurs ayant travaillé sur le premier Titanium étaient associés à ce projet, l'appareil était beau et le concept interessant (un ultra-compact avec proc Crusoe 1 ghz faisant tourner WinXP). Leur site n'a pas été mis à jour depuis longtemps et plus personne n'en parle, ils ont du faire un flop. De toute manière l'industrie s'oriente déjà vers autre chose, le TabletPC est arrivé...


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

J'ai montré ma vidéo au commercial Apple Rhone-Alpes. Il a trouvé ça très beau. J'espère que l'adresse du site remontera chez Apple ...


----------



## decoris (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Tu préfèrerais un PDA ou quelque chose comme ça (video au format mpeg4, téléchargement: 7,4 Mo) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

le lien ne marche plus...


----------



## decoris (8 Février 2003)

c'est bon, j'ai trouvé :

ici


----------



## minime (8 Février 2003)

Il doit être en train de refaire son site, tout a été effacé, sauf son dossier de stats. Ou alors les avocats d'Apple ont pas aimé ?


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Vu le nombre de faux prototypes qui circulent ce serait étonnant ... Ce serait mesquin de la part d'Apple d'étouffer toute créativité ...


----------



## decoris (9 Février 2003)

il n'y a pas qqn qui pourrait mettre la vidéo sur son idisk ou autre??? celle qui est sur le sien est corrompue (tiens tiens) et j'ai vraiment envie de la voir!!!!


----------



## infinia (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * il n'y a pas qqn qui pourrait mettre la vidéo sur son idisk ou autre??? celle qui est sur le sien est corrompue (tiens tiens) et j'ai vraiment envie de la voir!!!!  * 

[/QUOTE] Idem. Je ne peux pas partager avec vous cette formidable vidéo ... un complot vous croyez ?


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2003)

J'ai la vidéo mais pas de iDisk. Trop cher !


----------



## decoris (10 Février 2003)

tu ne connais aucun moyen de nous faire partager ce chef d'oeuvre???
genre me l'envoyer par mail???

merci


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2003)

Ca fait deux jour que j'essaye de le mettre sur mon put..de merd...d'iDisk et que "ça bloque" pendant la copie sur celui-ci ce qui m'oblige à redémarer mon iBook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc désolé.
Je peux l'envoyer par mail. J'ai juste diminué la taille.(3,5 mo à la place de 8,4 mo)


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Je peux te l'envoyer par mail mais c'est gros. Si tu n'as pas de limite de taille, c'est ok. A moins que tu n'ai un point ftp accessible avec login et mot de passe ...


----------



## decoris (11 Février 2003)

foguenne, j'ai pas accès à ton file sharing...

j'ai pas de limite de taille sur ma boite chez wanadoo.
mon adresse est ce.winandy@wanadoo.be

merci!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2003)

Je te l'ai envoyé hier sur ton adresse swing.be sans succès apparement. Bon je te l'envoie sur l'autre.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Okay, je laisse Foquenne essuyer les platres ...


----------



## steph75 (12 Février 2003)

vachement bien comme idée


----------



## infinia (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Okay, je laisse Foquenne essuyer les platres ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] Siouplé, sur infinia@club-internet.fr allez y de bon coeur. Merci d'avance, je voudrais bien partager votre enthousiasme.


----------



## Onra (13 Février 2003)

Si vous n'avez toujours pas résolu votre pbm, je l'ai mis en ligne  ici


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2003)

On dirait que lien n'est pas bon. Il faudrait quand même que je regarde comment utiliser mon espace disque chez Wanadoo ...


----------



## Onra (13 Février 2003)

Ce lien est bon mais wanadoo vient juste de bloquer l'accès à l'affichage des fichiers. Avec l'url directe ca ira mieux. Il faut donc aller  là


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2003)

D'accord !!!

Au fait qui possède une usine de produit informatique et pourrait lancer la fabrication du iNexus ? Ca urge !


----------



## decoris (13 Février 2003)

WHAOUW!!!! merci!!!

merci à toi aussi foguenne, mais si ça a pas marché!!!!

a bientot,


----------



## Onra (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * WHAOUW!!!! merci!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

De nada


----------



## sylko (14 Février 2003)

Tssss....

Le lien sur son site existe toujours

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;   I C I   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; 


Pas mal, mais je préfère mon 12 pouces en alu!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2003)

A mon avis il ne faudrait pas un "iPod qui fasse palme" Mais un iPod, et un autre truc qui fasse Palm made by Apple. Je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une technologie surdeveloppée quand tu fais du velo par exemple; tu te vois en train d'écouter de la musique en montagne avec big "iPod-Palm-Video-DivX" à 1200. tu deviens vert si tu t'aperçois qu'il est tombé de ta poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !! (bon OK, normalement tu dois t'apercevoir que tu n'entends plus de musique, mais si il est éteint??)


----------



## Jeffouille (14 Février 2003)

Marre de mon 505 qu'on ne peut lire qu'en pleine nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'veux un PDA made in Apple avec os X


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * A mon avis il ne faudrait pas un "iPod qui fasse palme" Mais un iPod, et un autre truc qui fasse Palm made by Apple. Je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une technologie surdeveloppée quand tu fais du velo par exemple; tu te vois en train d'écouter de la musique en montagne avec big "iPod-Palm-Video-DivX" à 1200. tu deviens vert si tu t'aperçois qu'il est tombé de ta poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !! (bon OK, normalement tu dois t'apercevoir que tu n'entends plus de musique, mais si il est éteint??)



* 

[/QUOTE]

tout à fait d'accord. ET c'est pour cela que j'adore le iNexus comme idée d'un PDA Apple ...


----------



## infinia (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * D'accord !!! Au fait qui possède une usine de produit informatique et pourrait lancer la fabrication du iNexus ? Ca urge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] Je veux bien commencer la production, je viens justement d'acheter un fer à souder et un tournevis ca tombe bien.


----------

